# Illness and success.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Damn my white blood cells. I feel so ill. I am on the verge of the kill-or-cure agressive chemo nonsense that I've tried to put off for nearly two years. I dunno. Hopefully I'll get better. Abcesses, reluctance to heal (I accidently put my fist through a glass window two weeks ago, and the cuts are still fresh!), chronic tiredness, bruises. Woe is bloody me. Skin and bones. Dust.

On a lighter note, tee hee, I won second prize in the Norfolk New Writers Circle poetry competion. 100 pounds! And it was the most deliberatly pompus piece of s**t I've ever written. Still, there is a prize giving ceremony and I've got to do a reading in a nice creepy arts theatre. Cooooooooeel. Should I do something controversial? Like attend wearing a dress?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Do an Eddie Izzard.

 That should do the trick.

BTW I hope you are not too unwell.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ah Martin,
I know I drive you crazy, and irritate the Hell out of you, but I don't like hearing you are ill again, or continue to be ill.

Take Care of Yourself.
God, there's a part of me that is desperate to return to Europe, to take a real vacation out of the country (Canada I do count you), but like England and Scotland or something.

Always had a thought that a few of the "old gang" could meet at the pub again.

And what is it, you broke your knee, your toe, your radius, your ulna, to avoid seeing me in 1999? Hmmmm. 8)

D
I'm really not a bitch. Truly. And you know I'm not terribly old. Everyone thinks I look younger than I am, so I won't be an embarrasment SP!? or anything. Sigh.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Funny, he broke his rib (having an epileptic seizure in the shower if I remember correctly?) when he was meant to come to the meet last year...

Not that I can talk cos I thought I wouldn't do it this year.

But I am having pangs of guilt over that.

And you are always welcome here Dreamer, Sheffield S. Yorkshire, though I couldn't keep you up because I am only renting a room and you'd find it more comfy in a hotel/B&B I reckon.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

miss_starling said:


> Funny, he broke his rib (having an epileptic seizure in the shower if I remember correctly?) when he was meant to come to the meet last year...
> 
> Not that I can talk cos I thought I wouldn't do it this year.
> 
> ...


MARTIN :shock: you did *that* again too!? LOL.

Hey, if I'm out there I won't impose on anyone, but I would insist on having a meet up with a few Brits. In 1999 there was a great meet up of Brits, a Scotsman, Yanks, and a Nederlander -- (is Ramon from the Netherlands -- he spoke about 7 languages!).

Thank you Miss S! 8)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

We have a VIP guest
All the best,
Roz


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Get feeling better soon Martin, shouldn't have to feel like shite all the time... totally bang out


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer - you don't irritate me. We just cross swords and work each other up over nothing really. I think we get on our high horses too much, and I am, well, unsubtle, to say the least. But I love you dearly, as my old DR/DP friend, and it would be great to see you. We go back, what, nearly 10 years now! God, I feel old.

It.......was.........my.........ELBOW! How many times do I have to say it!!! And yes, I did crack a rib coming out of the bath, but I don't remember it was around the time of a meet. AAAAAAAAAnnnd, I'll have you know, I've organised umpteen DR/DP meets, and although only a couple of them have come off due to our collective and unrelenting neurosis, I've been to them all!! So there!! Stick it!! 8) I've met JC (several times, notably in a haze of booze), Rob, Whiterabbit, Lewis, Hannah, Andy, Simon and a few others.

So there. I'm just accident prone.

Thanks for all your concerns. I'm just tired and well, fed up. We'll see. If I have been unable to kill myself, I'm damn sure my white blood cells won't! Bring it on! (As long as it doesn't involve pain or me feeling ill)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Accident Prone Martin With the Broken Femur Was It? 8) said:


> Dreamer - you don't irritate me. We just cross swords and work each other up over nothing really. I think we get on our high horses too much, and I am, well, unsubtle, to say the least. But I love you dearly, as my old DR/DP friend, and it would be great to see you. We go back, what, nearly 10 years now! God, I feel old.


Ah, now see, this just makes me cry. I'm in a sad mood these days, and yes, the time has flown. I've just figured, I used to travel a lot, and I miss it, and life is short, and all of you folks have been very important to me over the years -- yes even when I get my knickers in a twist.

And it's funny, when I was out there in '99 I cried quite a bit. Had to be consoled by just about everyone. But it was really important to me. Everyone, absolutely everyone was wonderful. Very important.

And Hannah, she tried to console me with that Sara Maclaclan sp? song, "In The Arms of the Angel" and then had to bring me a bowl of tea to stop the crying again!

Cheers,
I'll figure when I can do this. I so want to. But I refuse to freeze my rump off at the mo.
Love,
Dreamer 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Your elbow? You NEVER told me that, LOLOLOLOL. And it was when you fell off the tube platform or something. LOLOLOLOLOL

Forgive.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> And it was the most deliberatly pompus piece of s**t I've ever written.


Its so unlike you to be pompous Martin :twisted:

But seriously, sorry to hear you aren't well  Take care.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Its so unlike you to be pompous Martin


It's taken 35 years of training Cecil. It doesn't come naturally to me. 8)

Fell off the tube? Dear lord woman, what on earth are you on now? I've never fell off the tube. If I did, I'd most probably be dead. No, to clarify -I broke by elbow playing football, and cracked a rib getting out of the bath. I live in constant danger!


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> No, to clarify -I broke by elbow playing football


Sounds like you have a blocked ndose as well Martin. I'm assuming by football you are referring to soccer??? Don't you play that game with your feet??? Were you practising a melodramatic fall-to-the-ground-clutching-your-leg-whilst-noone-is-within-50-feet-of-you-move like the Italians because then it probably serves you right.

Martin...The Walking War Wound.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I hope you get to feeling better soon Martin. I wish we could all fly over there to be with you. A reunion! Do you think we could all get through the night without screaming at each other with the men on one side of the room and the women on the other? Just remember that you have a lot of people here that care about you. Take Care


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Congratulations and Condolences, Martin. I don't know how I missed this thread. And now it's in the wee hours of the morning and whatever I say is going to sound stodgy.

I'm truly sorry that you're feeling extra ill these days. I've actually been wondering where you've been, as I haven't heard much from you lately. When you're feeling better, I'd love to hop over to your fair isle for a visit. And I mean that, for real. Maybe in the summer.

I'm hugely exhausted now. Can't....keep....wriiiitttttiiiinngggg....gggggoing toooooo....sleeeee...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------

